# Denon AVR1910 or Onkyo TX-SR607



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Video isnt that important cause audio is where this receiver is going to shine which one do you guys think is better remember the denono as better upconvert but the onkyo has great Dolby new format sound??:scratch::help:


i can get both for under 500 but the Onkyo i can get cheaper like 300ish:dumbcrazy::spend::spend::spend:

Thanks cheers mates:R

KrazyBassKevin:neener::sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

By new Dolby Sound, you must be talking about Pro-logic Z (height channels in front) as both support Dolby TrueHD used on blu-ray. Will you be hanging height channels?


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok i will be hanging all my speakers except for the sub of course i will have a 5.2 most likely and the speakers will all be hung at 6 feet pointy down at 65 degrees cause i sit in my chair lower than 6 feet


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The "height" channels that Marshall refers to are a second set of speakers above your mains. These give the sound of when objects are falling. so in essence you will need 7 speakers not 5.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And the other speakers (Left, center, front) will be best if hung at seated ear level. Would it be possible to do that, on wall or stands, in your setup?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I'd go with the Onkyo TX-SR607.

But that's just me, and besides, for the price you can get it for, it's a no-brainer. :T


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah thats what i bought the tx-607 and my speakers are all polk ti300's x2 and bolkshelf 40's x4


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

KrazyBassKevin said:


> Yeah thats what i bought the tx-607 and my speakers are all polk ti300's x2 and bolkshelf 40's x4


Congratulations Kevin! :T


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Bob its a wonderful receiver the sound is pretty good!


----------

